# Improvements Post-Purchase



## ATown312 (Sep 17, 2018)

I'm looking to compile a list of ways my car has improved post-purchase (Sept 2018). IMO, the continuous improvement is one of the most compelling reasons to own a Tesla. Since _most _of them are software features, I figured this would be the most appropriate place. I'm sure I've missed some and there are others that occurred before my delivery. Chime in with any others you can think of and I'll update the list!

Improvements pre-Sept 2018
Climate & seat heat controls via app
Auto high beams
Auto wipers
Autopilot controlled via scroll wheel (speed and follow distance)
Horn improvements
Braking distance improved
Summon

Improvements applicable to my car (AWD)
Cabin overheat protection
V9 UI improvements
Web browser
Calendar app
Energy app
Obstacle-aware acceleration
Navigate on Autopilot
Blindspot monitoring
PIN to drive
Dashcam (1 camera)
Various Easter eggs/games
Cold weather improvements
Keep climate on
Location-aware folding mirrors
Sentry mode
Dog mode
Dashcam (3 cameras)
Peak power increased 5%

Improvements to other Model 3 variations
Regenerative braking increased (RWD)
Range increased (LR RWD)
Track mode (Performance)


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

In May 2018, braking distance was improved.


----------



## Spiffywerks (Jul 30, 2017)

Forgot the dates, but there was these also:
Auto high beams
Auto wipers
New user interface
New air control graphics
Summon
Auto climate control (keep cool unoccupied)


----------



## Long Ranger (Jun 1, 2018)

App control of seat heaters
PIN to drive
Cold weather improvements
Autopilot improvements (and regressions?)

Display of cars behind you? (maybe already covered by blind spot monitoring and UI improvements)

I think autopilot control via scroll wheel was added before you or I got our cars.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

remote (app) access to pre-heat/cool the car and turn on seat heaters
add EAP function to right scroll wheel
horn confirmation at lock


----------



## Charlie W (Apr 23, 2016)

The update (about 7/2018) that enabled short horn "toots" instead of the longer "BEEEEEP" no matter how quickly the horn was pressed.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

here's links to the FW threads that have been on my car since September, my install date & some of their release note features (what is a bug fix release vs new depends on what previously was installed..)

2018.36.2 ac4a215 09/26/2018 (delivery): minor improvements and bug fixes
2018.39.7 9736c9b 10/13/2018: minor improvements and bug fixes
2018.42.2 19e7e44 10/30/2018: manage keys in car, keyfob support, increase regen, NoA 
2018.42.4 ccb9715 11/02/2018: minor improvements and bug fixes
2018.44.2 3b2a5c3 11/24/2018: summon, climate UI update, Cold weather improvements, mobile access security improvements
2018.46.2 8f8dc1b 12/03/2018: minor improvements and bug fixes 
2018.48.12.1 d6999f5 12/19/2018: keep climate on, romance mode, emissions, games, PIN to drive 
2018.50.6 4ec03ed 01/22/2019: minor improvements and bug fixes
2019.5.15 f5def7e 03/11/2019: Dog mode, Location Auto Folding Mirrors, range increase (LR RWD)
2019.8.2 5c510a7 03/16/2019: Peak Power Increase (RWD & P), Sentry Mode, summons w keyfob, 3camera dashcam
2019.8.3 da116a6 03/23/2019: Peak Power Increase (AWD), Stoplight warning


----------



## SimonMatthews (Apr 20, 2018)

Driving along I880N today, I realized that Autosteer needs another feature: pothole avoidance. The recent rains (and poor maintenance) have caused bad potholes in the surface of the 880 freeway in SF Bay Area. Autosteer really needs to avoid them if it can, while staying in the lane.


----------

